# How To Find Flatmates?



## DannyBoi (Aug 11, 2010)

First and foremost, Hello everyone  I'm Danny, new to the site and have just joined..

So I've just come back from 3 months in Ibiza and loved it.
I am now considering moving to mainland Spain in September or October for possibly 6 months maybe for as long as I can and I am looking for a housemate 
Would prefer a two bed apartment sharing with just one person, preferably female but hey beggers can't be choser 

I'm a 22 year old Irish male, and I'm not sure where in Spain I'm gonna go with..
Strong possibility of Barcelona, maybe Alicante or Malaga. 
Not yet decided so surely find a flatmate that has interest or is living in one of these places  

I'll look forward to hearing some input and advice, thanks 

Danny


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DannyBoi said:


> Right, so I've just come back from 3 months in Ibiza and loved it.
> I am now considering moving to mainland Spain in September or October for possibly 6 months maybe for as long as I can and I am looking for a housemate
> Would prefer a two bed apartment sharing with just one person, preferably female but hey beggers can't be choser
> 
> ...


hi & welcome


if you don't speak Spanish, just google for English language newspapers for the area you decide on - in our area I have seen ads for flat shares & rooms to let

most if not all have an online version


----------



## DannyBoi (Aug 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> hi & welcome
> 
> 
> if you don't speak Spanish, just google for English language newspapers for the area you decide on - in our area I have seen ads for flat shares & rooms to let
> ...


Cool, thanks  What part of Spain are you in?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DannyBoi said:


> Cool, thanks  What part of Spain are you in?


halfway between Alicante & Valencia


----------



## DannyBoi (Aug 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> halfway between Alicante & Valencia


Would you recommend Alicante for a young male looking to rent in Winter ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DannyBoi said:


> Would you recommend Alicante for a young male looking to rent in Winter ?


do you mean the city or the region?


I don't know the city itself particularly well - I only do cities if I absolutely can't avoid it!


----------



## DannyBoi (Aug 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> do you mean the city or the region?
> 
> 
> I don't know the city itself particularly well - I only do cities if I absolutely can't avoid it!


Yeah I understand..
The region I suppose? Maybe would it be better for me to head to Barcelona do you reckon? Looking for somewhere not too mad but have the option to head into the city if I want, to meet new people and such..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DannyBoi said:


> Yeah I understand..
> The region I suppose? Maybe would it be better for me to head to Barcelona do you reckon? Looking for somewhere not too mad but have the option to head into the city if I want, to meet new people and such..


think about the city of Valencia too


----------



## DannyBoi (Aug 11, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> think about the city of Valencia too


I have done, which would you choose if you were starting again?
Cheers for the replies


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DannyBoi said:


> I have done, which would you choose if you were starting again?
> Cheers for the replies


right where I am!!


if I was single with no kids though I'd probably go for a bit nearer Valencia

or maybe even Madrid!


----------

